

Android vs. iPhone - Android wins 52% faster website load time - blazeio
http://www.blaze.io/uncategorized/mobile/iphone-vs-android-45000-tests-prove-whose-browser-is-faster/

======
Someone
The methodology looks decent. However, apart from the "does this use the
fastest JavaScript" question, which the author discusses, I have two questions
that I could not see addressed:

\- were the web views for both devices of equal size?

\- did the two devices get served the same content?

The first one probably would not make much of a difference, but the latter
definitely can make a huge difference.

Oh, and the title is somewhat incorrect; this data shows that Android load
speed is 50% higher. That makes its page load time 33% shorter.

